# how long after hcg injection can you test?



## lynne192

we had our first round of IUI this cycle i was given 250mcg's of Ovidrel on thursday (23rd june) and got my IUI on friday morning (24th) i am now 8dpiui now and not tested at all with anything.... was told to contact the hospital after my period was 5 days late that of course if my period doesn't show up but i am wondering roughly how early others started to get real :bfp: after having the Ovidrel injection? and if they def got a negative gap in between the shot and pregnancy? any advice would be great xx


----------



## sarahincanada

I had my shot june 20
my tests have been negative from 8dpo so i know its out of my system...I did this purposely as was worried about a false positive
good luck :flower:


----------



## lynne192

thanks will see what happens will test tomorrow morning and if i get positive will rule it false positive. i'm 8dpo today. had my injection on 23rd june xx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Mine was gone by 10 days past trigger.


----------



## lynne192

thanks will maybe wait till monday as no tests anyways lol :D


----------



## Allie2009

Im 9 DPT and I still got a pos on a test this morning... im sure its still the trigger shot tho. They say it can stay as long as 14 days in your system. I will be testing again on Wednesday to hopefully get a real pos on a test. Good luck! And keep us updated hun!!


----------



## lynne192

aww keep me updated i think i have developed ohss though :(


----------



## Alexapoo

I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...

I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!


----------



## Grumblebea

I tested with IC till they were neg. about 9 dpo.


----------



## Grumblebea

Alexapoo said:


> I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...
> 
> I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!

WOW Congrats!


----------



## lynne192

i think i have developed OHSS sadly so need to deal with that first i think :( considering testing later today


----------



## _Nell

Not to get your hopes up but at 8 days past trigger and only now developing OHSS would suggest you might now have higher levels of HCG in your system ;)

I had 1 and a half shots of ovidrell (so what's that 375?). At 4 days post trigger it showed very fainly on a frer and at 7 days it was begative. Unfortunately everyone is different though and it can take up to 10 days.

Hope the OHSS pains pass soon, drink plenty and rest :)


----------



## lynne192

thanks hopefully it is a positive sign as no sign of going anywhere soooo tempted to test right now lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Alexapoo said:


> I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...
> 
> I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!

wow congrats!!! what treatments/medications were you doing?

I have a question....you mentioned 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, but I found the 2nd line of my test to be quite faint the day after trigger...but wouldnt it be dark for 5000 hcg? Im asking as Ive read people saying IC can take ages to get a dark result meanwhile I thought they were the most senstive (10miu or whatever its called).

Allie2009 good luck thats promising!! mine was definitely gone by where you are now, so its hopeful.


----------



## sarahincanada

lynne192 said:


> i think i have developed OHSS sadly so need to deal with that first i think :( considering testing later today

sorry to hear that....how do you know its that have you had it before??? I dont know what it feels like. good luck though


----------



## lynne192

i have OHSS before ovulation almost 2 years ago but i have all the symptoms and because i am undergoing fertility treatment (iui with injections and such) more likely to get it.... not sure what else it could be?


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...
> 
> I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!

sorry to gatecrash the thread, but had to post how are you doing alexa, 25 weeks already wow thats gone by quick :hugs:


----------



## raf-wife

drink loads and loads of water as much as you can physically manage, i was starting to get signs of it during my ivf but managed to stop it x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi lynne,
We had iui same day. Hope u feel better.

Sarahincanada I had this and couldn't find anyone else. I had 5000 pregnyl trigger shot then 3 1500 booster pregnyls two days apart. Using ic's I have had barely a positive, there was a second line on the morning after shot but it was so faint I could only see it in good light. Am so confussed. Everyone else talking about 5 to 10 days before bfn and I had one next day.
Maybe it was the tests. They 25's.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ovidrel 250mcg injection is = 6500iu's of HCG

Here is a site to help show you the calculation of how fast (on average) the trigger leaves your system. Keep in mind, Ovidrel is only 6500, not the 10,000 they are talking about in this graph. If you do the math, Ovidrel is "normally" out of your system around 9 days past trigger...depending on how sensitive your HPT tests are.
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25039159/calculations_for_when_the_hcg_trigger_shot_leaves_your_system.

Keep in mind, this is not HCG your body is producing but from the injection itself. Therefore, it's not going directly to your urine...hence the reason you wont get a SUPER dark line on a HPT after the HCG injection. My lines were dark, but not as dark as they should be with 6500iu's of HCG running through my body (it's absorbed, it's not like pregnancy where the hormone is constantly being released and increasing). Hopefully that makes sense :)


----------



## Alexapoo

sarahincanada said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...
> 
> I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!
> 
> wow congrats!!! what treatments/medications were you doing?
> 
> I have a question....you mentioned 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, but I found the 2nd line of my test to be quite faint the day after trigger...but wouldnt it be dark for 5000 hcg? Im asking as Ive read people saying IC can take ages to get a dark result meanwhile I thought they were the most senstive (10miu or whatever its called).
> 
> Allie2009 good luck thats promising!! mine was definitely gone by where you are now, so its hopeful.Click to expand...


I think it exits our systems a lot sooner than what the "experts" say and I was quoting the leaflet my Ovidrel came with as far as the 5000U goes.

As for what I did: 1st cycle IVF/ICSI (hubby had the issues, so that might have contributed to the triplets in my case), doctor down regged with Lupron 20U, used Menopur IM only for stimming (300 or 350??) and the Ovidrel for trigger. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Alexapoo

lynne192 said:


> i think i have developed OHSS sadly so need to deal with that first i think :( considering testing later today

Well, the bad thing with developing OHSS is having it, but the good thing is you are much more likely to be pregnant!


----------



## Alexapoo

raf-wife said:


> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...
> 
> I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!
> 
> sorry to gatecrash the thread, but had to post how are you doing alexa, 25 weeks already wow thats gone by quick :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Rafwife! So glad to see you! I am doing well considering all these children in my gut ha ha ha. So looks like you will be starting treatment? I am so glad! How are you???!!! (sorry we cylced together in another thread here on BNB and I haven't seen her around!)


----------



## AmorBebe

HCG typically leaves the bloodstream at 1,000 IU's a day. So, if you had 10,000 IU's like I did, it would take 10 days. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Allie2009

Today I am 12DPT and got a VERY faint 2nd line on my test this morning!! Do you lady's think this could be a real POS for me and not the trigger anymore???


----------



## Alexapoo

I think it is a true BFP...I went through the same doubt at first! 12 days is a long time! If it really took 14 days for hte HCG to be out of our systems, then why do the doctors have us all going for our betas 12-14 days post transfer? It exits our systems much sooner in my opinion, like a previous poster said like 1000 a day average-I think you're prego!


----------



## lynne192

i done a hpt test last night and today and got a very faint positive test on 15miu/ml test. i am now 10 dpiui or 11dpt so not sure what to make of this OHSS symptoms coming and going...so unsure if line is the trigger or not....


----------



## _Nell

FX it's the real deal for you, hopefully the line will get darker and clearer in the next day or two :)


----------



## lynne192

thanks me to unsure what to think of it :(


----------



## Alexapoo

11 days is usually good enough for the trigger to be gone. i tested 6dp3dt and got a positive. i am betting you are pregnant.


----------



## raf-wife

Alexapoo said:


> raf-wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexapoo said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive after the same dose of Ovidrel at 9dpo or 6 days post a 3 day transfer for IVF. It got darker daily, so it def wasn't the trigger as I am still pregnant-with triplets! I didn't test it out of my system. I have read many people have Ovidrel out of their systems as early as 5 days later up until 10 days at the latest, but one website said average was 8 days...
> 
> I think the 14 days is for the 10,000 of HCG as Ovidrel is a much smaller dose than that! On the package it says the 250mcg of Ovidrel was equal to 5000 of HCG, so half that! Good luck!
> 
> sorry to gatecrash the thread, but had to post how are you doing alexa, 25 weeks already wow thats gone by quick :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rafwife! So glad to see you! I am doing well considering all these children in my gut ha ha ha. So looks like you will be starting treatment? I am so glad! How are you???!!! (sorry we cylced together in another thread here on BNB and I haven't seen her around!)Click to expand...

im fine thanks chick im glad your doing well, we will have to pm from time to time it would be lovely to hear how your doing, we are considering trying again but not until next year, ive recently started a new job and were trying to do a few fun things for a while, speak soon :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

we'll see hun it was mega mega light but two tests it was there.


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck Lynne192! Hope you get more test that are POS!!!


----------



## lynne192

okay so yesterday i tested with 15miu/ml test and a 25miu/ml the 15 one was mega faint the 25 was def neg. This morning the 25 one was very very light pos, so not sure what to think feel slightly ill and my boobs are agony! So not sure if trigger or pregnancy trying 2 be relistic and keep hopes level so i'm not crushed by neg;


----------



## _Nell

The fact the 25miu/ml test has gone from neg to a squinter is a VERY good sign, if it were still the hcg from trigger it would be getting fainter/be gone.

FX it's a sticky one for you :)


----------



## lynne192

thanks i'm actually curled up in bed. Not feeling well. Have hijacked my oh's mobile as i don't get a signal and don't have internet yet. Got wee man in bed beside me cause feeling sorry for myself. I done 2 first response test one early preg one one step. The one step on had faint line but the early test meant for 6days before missed period was neg so thinking been getting evaps although they were within the time limit i dunno ????? Knew i shouldn't get my hopes up


----------



## aum

I think the general time frame that's given is about 10 days post trigger.
But for me, it took 12 days post trigger (and 10 DPO). I was surprised it took so long.


----------



## Allie2009

Hope this is it for you!


----------



## lynne192

don't think so sadly hcg seems to be almost nothing cause first response early preg test which is 12miu/ml was neg so think thats most reliable


----------



## Allie2009

Well it's not over until the :witch: shows up hun! You still have some time yet. How long is your LP?? Is that right LP??


----------



## Alexapoo

But you had one positive right?


----------



## lynne192

my LP is between 14 and 16 days if i ovulate. Because its iui they said my period is due on friday so we'll see


----------



## Allie2009

Well good luck hun!!!!


----------



## lynne192

thanks my DS is very poorly atm doc says gastrointerities but even after meds his temp is sky high :(


----------



## raf-wife

hope your ds feels better soon, my dd had that too its not nice, the best thing i found for getting her temp down when she was small was medised much better than calpol it makes them a bit drowsy but it doesnt hurt to sleep when your feeling poorly x


----------



## lynne192

whats that never heard of it just got told to give him paracetimol he's a bit better today although never slept last night so we're all dying


----------



## raf-wife

you can get it over the counter in boots x


----------

